# Starcraft Install Issues



## FenderStrat (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

I'm running XP and im trying to re-install my starcraft and exspanion. I'm obviously

starting with SC original. The problem i'm having is after i've put in my name / serial key

and click accept and the Installation screen comes up, it goes SUPER SLOW. I'm not if i 

don't have the room on my computer for it and thats why it's going slow or what. Please 
and thanks.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Try reading this *thread* first.

Also, to check how much space you have on your HDD. Right click the start menu and select windows explorer.
Go to my computer and right click the hard drive you are installing too. Tell us the total space, how much is used and how much is left. If your cd's are scratched there is a legal way to download the game from blizzard. But first, I want to see if anything is wrong with the disk or dvd drive.


----------



## FenderStrat (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright. Free space = 68.1gb - Total size = 72.2gb. I also just remembered i was deleting 

some un-used programs the other day, and i remember un-installing this "power dvd" 

program. I hope thats not a factor in this.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

If you want you can try removing it with revo uninstaller. Can you try to see if the dvd drive is damage. Do you have any other cd's you can try testing out?
Also are the disks scratched?


----------



## FenderStrat (Oct 25, 2009)

Other cd's worked, so it might be my sc disc. There are a lot of minor scratches and 

one deep scratch about a quarter of an inch. Deleting the "power dvd" program wouldn't 

affect this problem at all? Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Powerdvd is a media player as far as I know, you can try uninstalling it be I doubt it do any good. Your cd sounds really scratched, I have a alternative for you though. You can legally download from blizzard. However, you will need a blizzard account. Do you have one already? And by the way, to get the cd, you will need to enter your cd key on the site. I only recommend this if you are about this, some people get nervous with entering cd keys when there online. But here...

http://us.blizzard.com/store/?rhtml=y
Create a account, then you will need the sc cd key. Once you make an account I think you have to go to your games list to register the cd key. I registered by d2 cd keys(since my disk are really scratched) and it gives you a "new" key. It changed the 16 character key to 26 character, I am sure this happens with sc also. I don't believe you can register broodwar as it does not come with a key( my doesn't at least it's older than me!

If this is confusing just post back for help, I'll be more than glad to walk you step by step.


----------



## FenderStrat (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool, thanks for everything. I'll check out the blizzard site and see how that goes. ^_^


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright good luck =)! It's pretty neat too, since it's already patched to the latest game and you don't need to do the no cd patch.(It comes with the files from the cd to play without a cd). But yeah remember if you are confused, feel free to ask :smile:


----------

